# Favorite Protein/Favorite Carb?



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

If you were on a deserted (not Desserts!!) island and the Great Almighty one (not MMAFITER) came down and said, I will grant you one type of Animal (for protein)  and the seeds to one fibrous carb. (Simple carbs such as fruit is already there)

What would you pick that you could live on forever and ever?  (remember, there is nothing else around for you!)

I polled the protein.  Just write your plant down in the post area!

(Ooh Crash and Bigss, more posting for you guys!  )


----------



## david (Sep 20, 2002)

Well, my choice is the great Cow!  Love my red meat, gotta have my Steaks, burgers and everything in between!  (Except for Tripe! That's Fuq'n gross!)

Fibrous carb- I'd take Green Beans


----------



## NickB (Sep 20, 2002)

Moooooo :]


As for carb...

apple or banana :]


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 20, 2002)

Love dem steaks and for somthin green Broccolli. What the hell is tripe??


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 21, 2002)

Okay...so if the question was just "what's your favourite protein/carb" then I'd say chicken & probably green beans.

But the real question is what would you pick to survive on for the rest of your life....in which case I pick beef and spinach.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 21, 2002)

I luv beef


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...so if the question was just "what's your favourite protein/carb" then I'd say chicken & probably green beans.
> 
> But the real question is what would you pick to survive on for the rest of your life....in which case I pick beef and spinach.



I  knew there was other reasons I liked you you! (Cow & Spinach) So, I think a group of us could survive on an island together.

I'd die first wt/ the use of a computer.

You and Bigss would probably keel over due to the lack of porno!  

The rest haven't responded bc/ the options of having desserts forever wasn't included!  !!!


----------



## Robboe (Sep 21, 2002)

McDonald's.

If i'm on a desert island, why would i give a toss what i looked like?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 21, 2002)

McDonald's =


----------



## Robboe (Sep 21, 2002)

I wanna change my answer to McDonald's and Milk.

Just to aggrivate Leah


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I wanna change my answer to McDonald's and Milk.
> 
> Just to aggrivate Leah




*raises one eyebrow*


----------



## Robboe (Sep 21, 2002)

Why no avatar?


----------



## Yanick (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I wanna change my answer to McDonald's and Milk.
> 
> Just to aggrivate Leah



not just milk...SKIM MILK(with a bit of cheese, lol)!


----------



## david (Sep 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> McDonald's =



Customer Appreciation week at Mcdonald's

2 for 2 big macs!  Whoo hooo!


----------



## chanota (Sep 27, 2002)

fish...fav being salmon steaks and brown rice


----------



## Robboe (Sep 28, 2002)

Chanota, if you're stuck on a desert island, i imagine you're gonna get sick and tired of fish pretty damn quick.


----------



## seyone (Oct 4, 2002)

I don't eat much beef, but I know I would get pretty tired of eating nothing but fish. so I don't know.


----------



## tomsafari (Oct 11, 2002)

*favorite protein*

turkey i never get tired of it. trout and buffalo -  its never been recalled  like beef has  chicken is good also


----------



## CLPgold (Oct 22, 2002)

Very tough choice between beef and pork.  I love Tbone steaks, prime rib and lean ground beef, but I really love pork chops, ham, roast pork...

Carb:  Love yellow beans or baby corn


----------



## david (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: favorite protein*



> _*Originally posted by tomsafari *_
> turkey i never get tired of it. trout and buffalo -  its never been recalled  like beef has  chicken is good also




I hear a lot of good things about buffalo meat and burgers in the sense of quality and contents


----------

